# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2019



## remember (1 Jan 2019 às 09:02)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## joselamego (1 Jan 2019 às 09:11)

Bom dia,
Noite fria !
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 3,8°C
Atual de 5,2°C
84% hr


Bom ano a todos !


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (1 Jan 2019 às 10:17)

Bom dia tive uma mínima bem gelada ontem por volta da 1h tinha 2°c!!!
A mínima andou pelos 0°c.
Um bom ano a todos e que este ano volte a nevar pelo litoral norte 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (1 Jan 2019 às 10:35)

Bom dia, 

Por Covas o dia nasceu com geada e 0ºC de temperatura.

Um bom Ano para todos com muita felicidade e eventos de neve à mistura.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Jan 2019 às 12:36)

Bom dia.

Passagem de ano pelos Aliados.

Cheguei à estação de metro da Levada por volta das 5h, e não estarei a exagerar ao dizer que a temperatura deveria rondar os 0ºC. Trata-se de uma zona mais baixa que a zona envolvente onde há um parque urbano com um ribeiro pelo meio. Não sei se aqui alguém conhece a zona e possa confirmar se esta é uma zona bem mais fria que as envolventes.


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2019 às 13:14)

Boa tarde neste primeiro dia do ano!  Mais um dia solarengo para começar o ano, a juntar a uma noite de ano novo fria com mínima de* -1.5°C. *A ver se este ano o Inverno ainda traz mais geadas, chuva e quem sabe o elemento branco


----------



## c0ldPT (1 Jan 2019 às 13:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> Passagem de ano pelos Aliados.
> 
> Cheguei à estação de metro da Levada por volta das 5h, e não estarei a exagerar ao dizer que a temperatura deveria rondar os 0ºC. Trata-se de uma zona mais baixa que a zona envolvente onde há um parque urbano com um ribeiro pelo meio. Não sei se aqui alguém conhece a zona e possa confirmar se esta é uma zona bem mais fria que as envolventes.


Conheço o local e confirmo, a diferença de temperatura entre o local e o centro do Porto é enorme nestas noites.


----------



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2019 às 23:04)

Boa noite, Bom Ano! 

O primeiro dia de 2019 foi igual ao último de 2018...  sol com fartura, apenas ligeiramente mais fresco. O bom tempo que se fez sentir fez com que durante a tarde mundo e meio rumasse até às costas atlânticas para derreter — ou esquecer — os excessos da passagem de ano. Eu comecei o ano com uma caminhada de 7 km  Por essa altura do dia, era observável um vívido _sundog_ do lado esquerdo do sol.

Assisti ao tradicional, e este ano bastante prolongado, fogo de artifício da passagem de ano desde a Serra do Pilar e afirmo que o ventinho que soprava lá em cima era mais frio do que a bela garrafa de espumante que tinha na mochila  O IPMA diz que entre as 0h00 e a 1h00 as temperaturas em Massarelos estiveram entre os 9,1 e os 8,5ºC, mas a sensação era claramente outra.

A mínima na mesma estação desceu aos 5,5ºC e aqui por Lordelo aos 5,1ºC. A máxima ficou pelos 14.8ºC. Neste momento já bem frio novamente, com 7,8ºC e um céu límpido e estrelado.


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2019 às 00:01)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 14,6°C
Atual de 6,0°C
89% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gates (2 Jan 2019 às 05:08)

Finalmente um friozinho razoável.
4 graus no litoral de Gaia.


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2019 às 07:20)

Bom dia,

manhã gelada por aqui, mínima de *2.6 ºc* 

Neste momento 2.9ºc, vento SE 3 Km/h e 92 % HR.
Bastante neblina presente vinda do Douro e trazendo ar frio e húmido dessa zona 

Um Bom Ano Para todos!


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2019 às 08:06)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima fria de 2,6°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (2 Jan 2019 às 08:47)

Boa dia,

Finalmente um dia com geada, mínima de 0,3°C. Os carros estão bem branquinhos.


----------



## Harry Potter (2 Jan 2019 às 18:01)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui alguma geada

A estação mais próxima registou 4 graus


----------



## joselamego (2 Jan 2019 às 18:47)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Resumo do dia :






Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (2 Jan 2019 às 19:13)

Boa noite, um dia de sol mas temperatura mais normal para a época. Agora céu limpo e o frio vai-se sentindo, com *3.2°C *


----------



## RamalhoMR (2 Jan 2019 às 20:07)

Ora boa....noite.
E um Bom Ano!
Espero que tenham tirado a barriga das miserias seus lamboes ahahaha

Ora o panorama nestes ultimos dias ca por Braga tem sido de frio durante a noite e a manha e ameno durante a tarde. Neblinas e nevoeiros bla bla pah....uma porra de pasmaceira.


Ver o que reserva o restante mes de Janeiro e por ai adiante.

Abraco enorme para todos.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Jan 2019 às 23:16)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia anticiclónico pelo Porto; sol, sol e mais sol e céus azuis durante todo o dia. Mais fresco, com a máxima a chegar só aos 12,4ºC e a mínima a descer a uns bem geladinhos 3,8ºC  Neste momento já nos 6,5ºC com muita humidade; 93%. Aqui há um par de horas notava-se algum nevoeiro sobre o Douro, mas que entretanto se transformou numa generalizada e ténue neblina.


----------



## joselamego (3 Jan 2019 às 07:14)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
5,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Jan 2019 às 08:05)

Bom dia,

Amanhecer com céu limpo, atual e minima de* 5.9ºC *

Vento de Leste a 18km/h


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2019 às 08:11)

Bom dia. E bom ano! 

Hoje é o 4º dia de geada por aqui. Tão rara tem sido...
A noite de ano novo teve uma *Tmín* de *-0,1ºC* e a de ontem uma *Tmín* de *0,0ºC*.
O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento sopra fraco de N.

*Tmín: 0,4ºC

Tactual: 0,7ºC *​


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2019 às 08:27)

Bom dia,

Amanhece mais um dia com céu praticamente limpo, e com uma mínima ligeiramente mais alta do que a de ontem; 4,6ºC. Em subida já, com o aproximar dos raios de sol. Tatual: 4,8ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jan 2019 às 13:19)

Surpreendente, como Lamas de Mouro às 12 h é a estação mais quente do IPMA com uns quentes 15.1ºC.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (3 Jan 2019 às 14:12)

Boa tarde e bom ano para todos.
Como não há chuva não tenho aparecido.
As noites estão bastantes frias a chegar ao 2ºC, durante o dia da para aquecer o corpo, mas a partir das 16:00h vem o frio de novo.
Espero que este ano seja de bons eventos meteo, sem causar estragos.
Bom ano para todos.
Abraço


----------



## StormRic (3 Jan 2019 às 16:55)

Boa tarde 
Cascata da Cabreia (Sever do Vouga) com bom caudal (Rio Bom/Rio Mau).

10,2°C
86%

Geada no fundo do vale esta madrugada e manhã. Céu limpo depois dos nevoeiros fundeiros dissipados.


















Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2019 às 18:13)

Boa noite, um dia de céu limpo e soalheiro com máxima de 13.6°C. Agora o vento moderado da tarde contrasta com a calma atual, permitindo um bom arrefecimento, com *3.6°C *


----------



## ampa62 (3 Jan 2019 às 19:32)

Boa noite, 

Os dias tem-se mantido frios por Covas e a inexistência de vento tem permitido umas boas manhãs de geada.

A máxima de hoje atingiu os 8.1ºC, a mínima -0.9ºC e agora estão 3.4ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Jan 2019 às 21:20)

A noite está muito calma, vento nulo e a descer bem, com *0.8°C*.


----------



## João Pedro (3 Jan 2019 às 22:29)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> Cascata da Cabreia (Sever do Vouga) com bom caudal (Rio Bom/Rio Mau).
> 
> 10,2°C
> ...


Na última parece que está a nevar! 
Belíssimo local, há anos que não vou lá.


----------



## guimeixen (3 Jan 2019 às 23:30)

Boa noite,

Hoje foi mais um dia com geada. Mínima de 0,4ºC , mas podia ter descido mais se o vento não tivesse aparecido.
Agora vai em 3,3ºC a caminho de mais um dia com geada.


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2019 às 00:26)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Atual de 5,7°C
69% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (4 Jan 2019 às 02:04)

É isto...


----------



## joselamego (4 Jan 2019 às 10:02)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 3,6°C
Atual de 6,6°C
71% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (4 Jan 2019 às 10:59)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje foi mais um dia com geada. Mínima de 0,4ºC , mas podia ter descido mais se o vento não tivesse aparecido.
> Agora vai em 3,3ºC a caminho de mais um dia com geada.


Ainda fazes uma boa diferença para Merelim, moras numa zona mais alta ou quente?


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jan 2019 às 11:21)

1337 disse:


> Ainda fazes uma boa diferença para Merelim, moras numa zona mais alta ou quente?



Moro numa zona mais alta a 105m e também com mais casas e prédios.

____________

Hoje a mínima foi de 0,0ºC  e um carro que permanace na sombra só agora está a derreter a geada.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2019 às 12:32)

Bom dia 

Ainda entre 3°C e 4°C agora, não sei qual foi a mínima mas ontem pelas 22h já estavam 2,2°C.
Novamente geada e as águas paradas gelaram até cerca de 8mm de espessura.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













Enviado do meu SM-J530F através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (4 Jan 2019 às 17:11)

Boa tarde
Por Covas o dia corre quase igual ao de ontem.  Até o vento sopra à mesma hora. 
No momento 5.5° C.





Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2019 às 18:07)

Boa tarde, mais um dia de sol com máxima superior a ontem, de *14.3°C*.
A mínima essa supostamente será a mais baixa dos últimos dias mas para já vai fraco, com *4.6°C*.


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 19:05)

clone disse:


> É isto...


Onde é que registaste esta temperatura? É que se foi mesmo no Porto, onde as mínimas registadas andaram bastante acima desse valor, parece-me que só pode ter sido dentro de algum congelador...


----------



## clone (4 Jan 2019 às 19:09)

Amarante


----------



## João Pedro (4 Jan 2019 às 19:24)

clone disse:


> Amarante


Bem me queria parecer Assim já acredito


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2019 às 19:36)

clone disse:


> É isto...


Só por curiosidade, qual o modelo e marca da estação?

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## clone (4 Jan 2019 às 20:05)

remember disse:


> Só por curiosidade, qual o modelo e marca da estação?



É esta


----------



## guimeixen (4 Jan 2019 às 21:54)

Boa noite,

A temperatura vai descendo, neste momento estão 3,9ºC a mais baixa a esta hora neste últimos dias. Amanhã já deve estar tudo branco outra vez.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2019 às 22:03)

Mais frio que ontem à mesma hora como estava previsto, com -*0.5°C. *


----------



## clone (4 Jan 2019 às 22:25)

Creio que hoje vai ser pior do que ontem 
A esta hora já com a marca 1,8ºc


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2019 às 22:45)

clone disse:


> É esta



Qual o preço e onde se pode adquirir, please.


----------



## clone (4 Jan 2019 às 23:33)

Enviei PM.


----------



## c0ldPT (4 Jan 2019 às 23:39)

Continua a "refrigerar" bem  T.atual *-1.4ºC*


----------



## remember (4 Jan 2019 às 23:45)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Qual o preço e onde se pode adquirir, please.



Penso que pelo aliexpress e provavelmente por outros websites do tipo.
Tens sempre esta do Aldi


----------



## ClaudiaRM (4 Jan 2019 às 23:54)

remember disse:


> Penso que pelo aliexpress e provavelmente por outros websites do tipo.
> Tens sempre esta do Aldi



Muito obrigada!


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2019 às 00:03)

Boa noite.

Ca frio pás! 
Já está tudo congelado a esta hora.
Pelas 23h passei junto à cidade de Paredes e já estava -1,0ºC (zona de ribeiras).
Aqui o melhor que apanhei foi -0,5ºC. Termómetro do carro, bastante assertivo...
Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO de momento.
O termómetro de mercúrio desceu aos -2,4ºC, batendo certo com um termómetro digital que tenho no abrigo..
O sensor da Oregon (antigo - THR800) já teve melhores dias e espero recolocar o mais recente (THR 810) que já voltou a funcionar.

*Tmín: -1,8ºC 
Tmáx: 14,1ºC 

Tactual: -0,6ºC (Taparente: -4,1ºC)*​


----------



## ampa62 (5 Jan 2019 às 00:16)

Mais uma noite optima para ver estrelas. 0.3 °C neste momento.


Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2019 às 09:09)

Bom dia, 

manhã gelada por aqui, mínima de* 2.5 ºc* 

Neste momento 3.3ºc , vento fraco de E.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2019 às 09:47)

Bom dia!

Fresquinho, fresquinho hoje!  Mínima de 3,3ºC aqui pelo Porto ocidental, com muito sol e neste momento ainda nos 5,5ºC.
Como geada por aqui é só quando o rei faz anos, fui à procura dela hoje ao amanhecer até à Senhora da Assunção em Santo Tirso 
Por ali sim estava ainda mais frio, -2ºC mais precisamente, a minha primeira negativa do ano Muita geada nos campos ao longo da estrada, tudo branquinho, mas que a custo consegui registar. Lá de cima via-se alguma neblina/nevoeiro pelos vales até ao mar e ao Gerês. Mais logo coloco algumas fotos


----------



## guimeixen (5 Jan 2019 às 09:49)

Bom dia,

Mínima de -0,7°C. Os carros, os telhados, a água em cima dos telhados e a estrada tinham gelo. Estes últimos dias tenho ido até perto do estádio do Braga onde tem um campo ainda grande, muita vegetação à beira e passa água. É talvez o melhor sítio que tenho aqui perto de casa para descer bem a temperatura. Fica a 10-15min a pé. Hoje trouxe o auriol comigo e perto de onde passa a água registou -3,7°C. Talvez se tivesse vindo mais cedo tinha ultrapassado os -4°C. Agora estou a tirar umas fotos para um timelapse com o sol a dar na vegetação ainda branca e depois a derreter acompanhada de nevoeiro a formar-se por cima.


----------



## joselamego (5 Jan 2019 às 10:31)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima gelada 1,6°C
Atual de 6,1°C
68% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2019 às 10:32)

Boas  Mínima em casa de *-3.6°C*. Das maiores geadas que já vi, até as cobertas dos carros tinham 0.5cm de altura de gelo, parece que nevou... Deixei um auriol no local de maior inversão mais abaixo junto à ribeira e registei* -5.1°C*, apenas a 100m daqui!  Por agora ainda bastante geada nas sombras e muito sol, agora nos próximos dias as mínimas já devem ser superiores...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2019 às 11:10)

Bom dia por aqui mínima de -3°C.
Como o @cold referiu estava tudo branquinho!!
A diferença de temperatura  entre o alto da Serra de Valongo e está zona foi de 5°c!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2019 às 14:20)

Boa tarde.

Por cá temos muito sol, agradável qb a esta hora. Um senhor dia!
A noite, já se sabe, foi gelada.
Muita geada, e gelo nas superfícies aquáticas.
Surpreendente a temperatura actual, pensei que não subisse tanto mas confirmei com o termómetro de mercúrio e está correcta.
*A Mínima "oficial" foi de cerca de -3,1\-3,2ºC*. Mais logo posto a confirmação...

*Tmín: -2,9ºC

Tactual: 16,8ºC *​


----------



## c0ldPT (5 Jan 2019 às 16:05)

Boa tarde, dia de sol, mais quente do que o previsto com máxima de *16.5°C.*
Contudo, a grande quantidade de gelo formado esta noite faz com que este ainda persista neste momento, em recipientes à sombra.


----------



## clone (5 Jan 2019 às 16:12)

Boa tarde,

Noite com mínima de -3ºc. Temperatura de respeito.


----------



## João Pedro (5 Jan 2019 às 22:39)

Boas noites,

Como referi durante a manhã, hoje fui à caça de geada até Santo Tirso  Saí do Porto pelas 7h30 e com 3,4ºC, valor que foi descendo até aos -2ºC já às portas de Santo Tirso. Muita geada nos campos ao longo do rio Leça e mesmo nas árvores. Lá para cima, no Carvalhal de Valinhas e no Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Assunção, apesar das temperaturas se manterem abaixo de 0ºC, não havia ponta de gelo.

Aproveitei assim para ver nascer o sol nascer desde lá de cima, cuja luz foi lentamente despertando os vales e as povoações que se espraiam em redor do Monte Córdova, e que àquela hora se encontravam ainda encobertas por uma leve, bela e azulada neblina. 



Misty Dawn. Santo Tirso, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Santo Tirso



Misty Dawn. Santo Tirso, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Misty Dawn. Santo Tirso, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

A esta hora notava-se ainda muito bem a camada de geada nos campos; estavam bem branquinhos 



Misty Dawn. Santo Tirso, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

O fumo que se vê logo acima das árvores provinha de uma série de queimadas. Muito interessante de ver como atingida aquela altitude, deixou de subir e começou a espalhar-se na horizontal. O São Pedro "fechou a porta"  Ao longe vê-se o _skyline_ da Póvoa 



Misty Dawn. Santo Tirso, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Vista para o Sameiro, à direita, e para o Gerês



Misty Dawn. Santo Tirso, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E para o Porto e Gaia, já banhados pela quente luz do amanhecer



Misty Dawn. Santo Tirso, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

E antes de descer, ainda fiquei ali um bocadinho a observar o fumo que fantasmagoricamente envolvia o Mosteiro de São Bento



Misty Dawn. Santo Tirso, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Já de regresso ao Porto, e acompanhando o vale do Leça, lá consegui encostar o carro na berma da estrada para fazer alguns registos da geada. Os campos por esta altura já não estavam tão brancos, mas ainda se notava bem  E estava um frio de rachar! 



Frost. River Leça Valley, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Frost. River Leça Valley, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Frost. River Leça Valley, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Frost. River Leça Valley, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Frost. River Leça Valley, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Frost. River Leça Valley, 05-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

Agora pelo Porto, a noite segue maioritariamente límpida — parece estar a formar-se alguma neblina sobre o Douro — e fresca com 6,8ºC.


----------



## remember (5 Jan 2019 às 23:14)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Como referi durante a manhã, hoje fui à caça de geada até Santo Tirso  Saí do Porto pelas 7h30 e com 3,4ºC, valor que foi descendo até aos -2ºC já às portas de Santo Tirso. Muita geada nos campos ao longo do rio Leça e mesmo nas árvores. Lá para cima, no Carvalhal de Valinhas e no Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Assunção, apesar das temperaturas se manterem abaixo de 0ºC, não havia ponta de gelo.
> 
> ...



Fantásticas...


----------



## Charlie Moreira (5 Jan 2019 às 23:40)

Boa noite por aqui chego novamente aos 0°c.
Hoje na minha volta de bicicleta pela Serra notava bem as alterações de temperatura nos locais mais abrigados! Brrr!!
Para já AA até perder de vista!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2019 às 23:46)

Boa noite.

@João Pedro fantásticas imagens, de um ponto de observação interessantíssimo. E aqui tão perto... Parabéns!
A geada na zona do Parque de Valinhas e Santuário de Nª Senhora da Assunção é rara, são zonas expostas ao vento e elevadas relativamente aos vales dos rios Ave e Leça.

Por cá o dia foi muito agradável, não propriamente pelo calor. 
Esteve um início de tarde temperado ao sol, nas sombras sentia-se o ar fresco mas relativamente suportável.
A Tmáx diz (quase) tudo: 16,9ºC.
A noite segue fria, mas com cerca de 1ºC a mais do que ontem.
O vento sopra fraco de NNO.

*Tactual: 0,6ºC
*​


Aristocrata disse:


> A Mínima "oficial" foi de cerca de *-3,1\-3,2ºC*. *Mais logo posto a confirmação...*


Aqui fica a confirmação:
Termómetro de mercúrio em cima (máximas) e termómetro de álcool em baixo, amarelo (mínimas)


----------



## guimeixen (6 Jan 2019 às 10:16)

Bom dia,

Saí de casa com 0,0°C para o sítio que disse ontem. Lá está o nevoeiro por cima da água a provocar uns belos raios crespuculares e as pingas a cair das árvores e das pequenas plantas enquanto os cristais vão lentamente derretendo. Não me canso de ver isto


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jan 2019 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

Mínima não foi além de* 3.9°C*, a madrugada foi algo ventosa... nem com o AA aqui por cima isto acalma.

Vento médio sempre superior a *20km/h* com rajada máxima *40km/h 
*
Neste momento *7.8°C* com *56%* de humidade e vento ENE *24km/h*


----------



## joselamego (6 Jan 2019 às 11:24)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 2,2°C
Atual de 9,8°C
64% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2019 às 15:17)

Boa tarde.

Mais um.
Mais um dia de noite gélida e dia temperado.
O céu permanece limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NE.
Humidade relativa baixa.

*Tmín: -2,0ºC
Tmáx: 15,5ºC

Tactual: 15,5ºC*​
Nos termómetros de máxima (de ontem, *17,1ºC* aprox) e mínima (de hoje, *-2,2ºC* aprox):


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2019 às 15:50)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Mais um.
> Mais um dia de noite gélida e dia temperado.
> ...


Recentemente instalaram uma estação aí perto em Seroa. Tem sempre máximas mais baixas do que aí apesar da diferença de altitude e distância serem irrisórias: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I13SEROA5
Confirmas o facto desta zona ser mais fria? @Aristocrata


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2019 às 17:52)

O sol desaparece e a temperatura no espaço de 15 muitos desde 8°c!
7°c atualmente

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (6 Jan 2019 às 18:33)

Mais um dia fotocópia dos outros. Sol quente de tarde, gelo á noite. 
Sigo com* 3.4ºC.*


----------



## Ruipedroo (6 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

Braga, Palmeira:






Ainda com geada em zonas viradas a norte.


----------



## Joaopaulo (6 Jan 2019 às 18:51)

Boas,

Máxima foi de *15ºC *

O ar está bastante mais seco, sigo ainda com *11.3ºC *e apenas *35%* de humidade.


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Jan 2019 às 19:19)

Boa noite.

A Tmáx ficou-se pelos 15,5ºC
A noite caiu e com ela a temperatura...
Está frio, ainda não gélido.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE.

*Tactual: 3,5ºC
*​


c0ldPT disse:


> Recentemente instalaram uma estação aí perto em Seroa. Tem sempre máximas mais baixas do que aí apesar da diferença de altitude e distância serem irrisórias: https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=I13SEROA5
> Confirmas o facto desta zona ser mais fria? @Aristocrata



Exacto. essa zona dista uns 3 km aproximadamente em linha reta. Mas eu estou em zona de vale e a zona industrial de Lordelo é zona tipo planalto. A altitude é ligeiramente superior ali, cerca de 10 metros, talvez ligeiramente mais.
Já reparei que nos últimos tempos de chuva regista ligeiramente mais que a minha, zona mais exposta a SO\ligeira altitude a mais devem explicar a pequena diferença.
Na temperatura, como não é zona de vale a estação não acumula tanto frio ou tanto calor como a minha.
Neste momento a estação de Lordelo-zona industrial (SEROA5) está com uma temperatura de 9,8ºC, bem mais que os actuais 3,5ºC que tenho.

Boa semana para todos!


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 22:51)

remember disse:


> Fantásticas...


Obrigado Alex!  



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> @João Pedro fantásticas imagens, de um ponto de observação interessantíssimo. E aqui tão perto... Parabéns!
> A geada na zona do Parque de Valinhas e Santuário de Nª Senhora da Assunção é rara, são zonas expostas ao vento e elevadas relativamente aos vales dos rios Ave e Leça.


 É verdade, ainda questionei dar um salto também a Paços, mas fiquei-me por Santo Tirso  
Pois... não ia com muita esperança de ver alguma coisa lá por cima, mas a vista estava boa na mesma  E apesar dos -2ºC estava-se muito bem, não havia vento. Obrigado! 

----------------------

Quanto ao Porto, as temperaturas encontram-se em ascensão; os próximos dias são bastante desanimadores com mínimas previstas entre os 5 e os 6ºC... 
Hoje a madrugada já foi mais quente e a mínima já só chegou aos 4,1ºC. Muito sol e máxima de 18,2ºC  7ºC neste momento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Jan 2019 às 23:27)

João Pedro disse:


> Boas noites,
> 
> Como referi durante a manhã, hoje fui à caça de geada até Santo Tirso  Saí do Porto pelas 7h30 e com 3,4ºC, valor que foi descendo até aos -2ºC já às portas de Santo Tirso. Muita geada nos campos ao longo do rio Leça e mesmo nas árvores. Lá para cima, no Carvalhal de Valinhas e no Santuário de Nossa Senhora da Assunção, apesar das temperaturas se manterem abaixo de 0ºC, não havia ponta de gelo.
> 
> ...


Todas fantásticas João, especialmente as do fumo em suspensão por entre a neblina e essas magníficas paisagens! Para serem perfeitas só falta alguma acumulação de neve nas montanhas, principalmente no Gerês, que já vai bem na altura de a ter! Mas a seu tempo, ela haverá de vir Obrigado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (6 Jan 2019 às 23:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Todas fantásticas João, especialmente as do fumo em suspensão por entre a neblina e essas magníficas paisagens! Para serem perfeitas só falta alguma acumulação de neve nas montanhas, principalmente no Gerês, que já vai bem na altura de a ter! Mas a seu tempo, ela haverá de vir Obrigado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Espero que venha! E quando vier, o Joãozinho lá estará para registar o momento... 
Obrigado Ricardo!  Foi uma bonita surpresa, já que lá de baixo não se tinha bem a noção da neblina que cobria toda aquela zona, nem do fantástico efeito que fazia


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2019 às 08:16)

Bom dia.

Mais uma boa camada de gelo temos nesta alvorada.
O vento sopra fraco e o céu mantêm-se limpo.
Desde as 00h que está negativa a temperatura, a oscilar entre os -0,1ºC e os *actuais* *-1,6ºC*, de mínima (Taparente: -5,0ºC).

Boa 2ª feira e uma excelente semana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Jan 2019 às 08:29)

Bom dia mínima de -2°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## microcris (7 Jan 2019 às 11:17)

Gafanha da Nazaré, bem juntinho ao mar. Imagem digna de ser comparada com o que normalmente tenho pelos lados de Arouca.


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2019 às 11:54)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 4,9°C
Atual de 12,9°C
40% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (7 Jan 2019 às 18:53)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo (para variar ) 
Já cansa tanto sol e pasmaceira 
Máxima de 16,2°C
34%hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2019 às 23:25)

Boa noite.

Dia muito "igual" por cá.
Geada fraca a moderada e dia muito solarengo, com boa máxima.
O vento tem soprado fraco de NNE em geral.

*Tmín: -1,6ºC
Tmáx: 17,1ºC

Tactual: 1,2ºC
*​A pasmaceira deverá acabar com a entrada na 2ª quinzena; parece que os dados estão lançados para a última dezena do mês ser chuvosa.


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2019 às 13:14)

Boa tarde.

Idem, idem, aspas, aspas...
Muito parecido com ontem, excepto alguma nebulosidade difusa no céu, o que tira alguma intensidade ao sol.
A Tmáx deverá baixar ligeiramente, a Tmín subiu um pouco.
O vento sopra fraco de ENE.

*Tmín: -0,3ºC

Tactual: 15,0ºC*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Jan 2019 às 13:18)

Bom tarde! Sigo com 17°c
Sol Sol sol!! Alguém se recorda do mês de janeiro de 2009??
Tivemos bastantes dias assim e depois 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2019 às 18:38)

Um amigo meu enviou-me fotos de geada de ontem, na Trofa.

Já eram quase 10h e ainda se notava bem. Fotos de Daniel Azevedo.


----------



## Lopes45 (8 Jan 2019 às 19:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bom tarde! Sigo com 17°c
> Sol Sol sol!! Alguém se recorda do mês de janeiro de 2009??
> Tivemos bastantes dias assim e depois
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Recordo que caiu uma bela camada de neve na minha terra coisa que é raro.


----------



## joselamego (8 Jan 2019 às 21:11)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 15,8°C
Atual de 9,4°C
57% hr

Os modelos começam a prever mudança de tempo na segunda metade do mês 
Sinto que vamos ter surpresas das boas ....adivinhem ????

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (8 Jan 2019 às 21:41)

Boa noite, 

Mais um dia quase igual aos anteriores, sol e céu azul a perder de vista, com uma pequena diferença ao final da tarde devido ao aparecimento de uma ténue nebulosidade que ajudou a colorir um pouco mais o firmamento.

Dia quente, com uma máxima de 17,8ºC e mínima de 7,9ºC  Neste momento uns ainda "tórridos" 11,7ºC... que seca


----------



## remember (8 Jan 2019 às 22:36)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia quase igual aos anteriores, sol e céu azul a perder de vista, com uma pequena diferença ao final da tarde devido ao aparecimento de uma ténue nebulosidade que ajudou a colorir um pouco mais o firmamento.
> 
> Dia quente, com uma máxima de 17,8ºC e mínima de 7,9ºC  Neste momento uns ainda "tórridos" 11,7ºC... que seca


Podes sempre vir cá para baixo, é frio que nunca mais acaba... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (8 Jan 2019 às 23:05)

Boa noite,

Hoje já não houve geada aqui onde moro, mas ao passar nas zonas mais baixas aqui perto já havia.
Tenho estado a ver as fotos que tirei estes últimos dias e depois vou criar um tópico com elas.

Deixo aqui estas duas, a primeira tirada no dia 3 e a outra no dia 5:


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2019 às 10:23)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima 5,1°C
Atual de 9,0°C
69% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (9 Jan 2019 às 14:03)

Boas 
10 anos, sim há exatamente 10 anos atrás ocorreu um dos melhores dias da minha vida. A minha terra debaixo de um lindo manto branco, ainda mais bonito devido à sua raridade... Uns 5cm (incerto, mas era muita) de neve a 25km do mar e 130m de altitude. 9 de Janeiro de 2009, hajam mais dias como tu! 
Voltando à realidade, hoje temos um ameno dia de inverno de céu limpo com a temperatura nos 15 graus.  Manhãs por sua vez frias nos últimos dias e é para continuar...


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Jan 2019 às 19:30)

c0ldPT disse:


> Boas
> 10 anos, sim há exatamente 10 anos atrás ocorreu um dos melhores dias da minha vida. A minha terra debaixo de um lindo manto branco, ainda mais bonito devido à sua raridade... Uns 5cm (incerto, mas era muita) de neve a 25km do mar e 130m de altitude. 9 de Janeiro de 2009, hajam mais dias como tu!
> Voltando à realidade, hoje temos um ameno dia de inverno de céu limpo com a temperatura nos 15 graus.  Manhãs por sua vez frias nos últimos dias e é para continuar...



Vinha aqui relembrar esse dia memorável. Por aqui, com 60m de altitude também nevou a sério e acumulou em algumas zonas.


A máxima desse dia por aqui foi de uns 3ºC. Brutal mesmo. E o mais incrível foi, exactamente um ano depois, ter voltado a cair uns flocos por uns segundos a 10 de Janeiro de 2010. Foi uma sucessão de invernos medonhos.


Voltando ao presente, têm sido uns dias com mínimas gélidas por aqui, quase sempre abaixo dos -3ºC. De manhã sempre tudo branco. No passado sábado cheguei aos *-4,3ºC*. Esta é certamente umas das zonas mais frias de Braga. 


10ºC neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (9 Jan 2019 às 20:22)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 16,2°C
Atual de 11,3°C
62% hr

Faz hoje 10 anos que nevou várias zonas do Norte do país ....
Na altura eu vivia em Lamego 
Recordo — me demorar 4 horas de viagem para fazer 10 km 
Foi um dia memorável !
Nunca tinha visto tanta neve !
......


Sinto que este mês vamos ter surpresas de novo !

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2019 às 21:24)

Boa noite.

Hoje não cheguei a negativos por aqui, mas perto...
A geada era fraca mas em toda a zona era visível, nos carros, campos, etc.
De resto nada de novo.
O vento soprou fraco de E, e ainda sopra fraco de N.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC
Tmáx: 15,8ºC

Tactual: 4,4ºC
*​Ahhhh, o famoso 9 de janeiro de 2009.
Lembro-me vagamente, já foi há tantos anos...




Pois é...Ó tempo volta pra trás!


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 21:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje não cheguei a negativos por aqui, mas perto...
> A geada era fraca mas em toda a zona era visível, nos carros, campos, etc.
> ...


Eu também, nevou cá em Fátima... foi fabuloso!


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 21:32)

remember disse:


> Podes sempre vir cá para baixo, é frio que nunca mais acaba...
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


 Nem me digas nada... o Natal devia ter sido esta semana! Imagino como têm estado aqueles arrozais estes dias! 


guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Hoje já não houve geada aqui onde moro, mas ao passar nas zonas mais baixas aqui perto já havia.
> Tenho estado a ver as fotos que tirei estes últimos dias e depois vou criar um tópico com elas.
> ...


A primeira está de uma delicadeza assombrosa... magnífica 

-------------------------

E por cá hoje, mais um dia com uma máxima bem alta para a altura do ano em que nos encontramos... 18,1ºC  A mínima um bocadinho mais baixa que ontem, mas nada de especial; 6,8ºC. Neste momento uns primaveris 11,5ºC.
Estive a manhã por Caminha em reuniões, e lá sim, estava um frio de rachar!  Não tive forma de medir, mas estava um vento cortante e muito desagradável.

Antes de ir, ainda deu para bater umas chapas ao nascer do Sol 



Sunrise. Porto, 09-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunrise. Porto, 09-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 21:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Hoje não cheguei a negativos por aqui, mas perto...
> A geada era fraca mas em toda a zona era visível, nos carros, campos, etc.
> ...


Nesse dia até no Porto caíram uns farrapinhos 
12 dias depois de te registares no fórum! Devias fechar a conta e registares-te de novo! Podia ser que desse sorte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 21:41)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu também, nevou cá em Fátima... foi fabuloso!



Aqui pelo concelho de Torres Novas também nevou, eu lembro-me que tinha acabado de acordar e ao sair á rua fiquei maravilhado, ao ver neve pela 1ª vez na vida, tinha 15 anos na altura, e ainda parece que foi uma coisa recente, o tempo passa mesmo a correr.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2019 às 21:43)

João Pedro disse:


> 12 dias depois de te registares no fórum! Devias fechar a conta e registares-te de novo! Podia ser que desse sorte!


Até era excelente se isso acontecesse...
Até o meu miúdo mais novo, com 1 mês e 10 dias, assistiu da janela à queda da neve.
Não sei é porque é que não se lembra disso, mas pronto, paciência...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 21:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui pelo concelho de Torres Novas também nevou, eu lembro-me que tinha acabado de acordar e ao sair á rua fiquei maravilhado, ao ver neve pela 1ª vez na vida, tinha 15 anos na altura, e ainda parece que foi uma coisa recente, o tempo passa mesmo a correr.


Foi mesmo fantástico! Naquele tempo ainda vivia em Aljustrel, e tive muita dificuldade em chegar ao centro de Fátima, que é muito perto! E assistimos a começar a nevar pelas 8h da manhã...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 21:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Foi mesmo fantástico! Naquele tempo ainda vivia em Aljustrel, e tive muita dificuldade em chegar ao centro de Fátima, que é muito perto! E assistimos a começar a nevar pelas 8h da manhã...



Pois na altura nevou bem na zona de Fátima e arredores, mas aqui pelo menos já deu para cobrir o chão, e já dava para deixar as marcas das pegadas ao caminhar.
É daqueles eventos meteorológicos que não sabes se voltas a assistir mais alguma vez na tua vida, acho que antes deste episódeo de janeiro de 2009, já tinha nevado á uns 40 anos se não me engano, isto pelo que cheguei a ouvir dizer.


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 21:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Foi mesmo fantástico! Naquele tempo ainda vivia em Aljustrel, e tive muita dificuldade em chegar ao centro de Fátima, que é muito perto! E assistimos a começar a nevar pelas 8h da manhã...


A minha mãe é de uma aldeia não muito longe de Aljustrel


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 21:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois na altura nevou com bem na zona de Fátima e arredores, mas aqui pelo menos já deu para cobrir o chão, e já dava para deixar as marcas das pegadas ao caminhar.
> É daqueles eventos meteorológicos que não sabes se voltas a assistir mais alguma vez na tua vida, acho que antes deste episódeo de janeiro de 2009, já tinha nevado á uns 40 anos se não me engano, isto pelo que cheguei a ouvir dizer.


Em Fátima não sei mas já vi fotos antigas de Leiria coberta de neve...


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 21:52)

João Pedro disse:


> A minha mãe é de uma aldeia não muito longe de Aljustrel


De onde?


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 21:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> De onde?


Albernoa


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 21:58)

João Pedro disse:


> Albernoa


Não conheço...


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 22:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não conheço...


É normal, é muito pequenina...  Já pertence a Beja


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Jan 2019 às 22:03)

João Pedro disse:


> É normal, é muito pequenina...  Já pertence a Beja


Não, Aljustrel em Fátima... a terra dos pastorinhos...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jan 2019 às 22:04)

Ainda hoje recordei esse dia no tópico de seguimento Litoral centro! Tinha eu chegado da Serra da Estrela à 3 dias sem ver nevar, e acabo por vir ver nevar em Azeitão, com bastante acumulação na serra  Happy day  Infelizmente não tenho uma única foto desse dia, porque me roubaram o pc na faculdade com as mesmas

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (9 Jan 2019 às 22:21)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não, Aljustrel em Fátima... a terra dos pastorinhos...


esquece então...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (9 Jan 2019 às 22:48)

A minha foto de perfil é desse dia! Ah, que saudades.


----------



## João Pedro (10 Jan 2019 às 22:21)

Boas noites,

Dia mais fresco hoje pelo Porto, muito devido ao vento gélido que tem soprado ao longo de todo o dia. Máxima de 13,6ºC apenas. A mínima foi alta; 8,5ºC. Rajada mais forte registada pelas 11h00 da manhã de 40,2 km/h. Tatual: 9,9ºC.


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2019 às 23:17)

Tanto calor que está e já existe um incêndio em gondomar de grandes proporções 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2019 às 10:11)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 5,9°C
Atual de 8,0°C
51% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (11 Jan 2019 às 16:03)

Boas, dia relativamente frio por aqui, sigo apenas com *10.0ºC*, fruto das rajadas frias de vento de leste às quais este vale está muito exposto...


----------



## João Pedro (11 Jan 2019 às 22:33)

Boa noite,

Dia mais fresco que ontem, com mínima de 5,9ºC e máxima de 12,8ºC. Assim sim, já começa a parecer que estamos no inverno...
O vento foi acalmando durante a madrugada, onde foi registada ainda uma rajada de 45,1 km/h. Mais fresco também hoje do que ontem sensivelmente à mesma hora; 7,3ºC neste momento.

Fora isto, dia imensamente límpido e soalheiro, com uma super bem definida linha de horizonte sobre um plácido Atlântico.


----------



## Tonton (11 Jan 2019 às 22:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia mais fresco que ontem, com mínima de 5,9ºC e máxima de 12,8ºC. Assim sim, já começa a parecer que estamos no inverno...
> O vento foi acalmando durante a madrugada, onde foi registada ainda uma rajada de 45,1 km/h. Mais fresco também hoje do que ontem sensivelmente à mesma hora; 7,3ºC neste momento.
> ...



... querias dizer ensolarado...


----------



## joselamego (11 Jan 2019 às 23:07)

Boa noite 
Dia ventoso e fresco 
Máxima de 12,3°C
Atual de 8,8°C
56% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (12 Jan 2019 às 12:52)

O vento não deu tréguas durante a noite, mínima de apenas *-0.3ºC *


----------



## João Pedro (12 Jan 2019 às 22:33)

Tonton disse:


> ... querias dizer ensolarado...


Não, queria mesmo dizer sóbrio, nobre e belo como os solares que povoam a paisagem do litoral norte... 
Corrigido. Obrigado 

-----------------------------

Quanto ao dia de hoje, cópia a papel químico do de ontem — _boring_... 
Máxima de 15,2ºC, mínima de 6,7ºC. Neste momento 8,4ºC.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Jan 2019 às 01:50)

Noite céu limpo e alguma brisa... com *0.1ºC*.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2019 às 19:14)

Boa noite.

Então gentes da Sibéria, como vai essa *VAGA DE FRIO* que de forma inusitada irrompeu por este belo Portugal?
Tem comido muitos gelados, banhos de mar, numa qualquer esplanada a beber um copo de vinho, refresco ou cerveja?
Por cá está tudo bem!

Por aqui como aí.
Geada pela madrugada\manhã, algo fraca, possivelmente alguma geada negra (pelo aspecto de algum terreno que tenho visto a meio do dia), e vento que hoje acalmou.
Notei vento moderado a forte nas terras mais altas, mas por cá em geral fraco a moderado entre 5ª e sábado.
Hoje temos discreta nebulosidade alta e alguma neblina nos vales.
O vento sopra fraco de NNE
Esperemos então para ver o que nos traz a nova semana, se frio com frio, se frio com chuva\neve. 

*Tmín: 0,1ºC
Tmáx: 14,5ºC

Tactual: 4,9ºC

*​


----------



## ClaudiaRM (13 Jan 2019 às 19:19)

Aristocrata disse:


> Tem comido muitos gelados



Na verdade, sim. De morango.


----------



## camrov8 (13 Jan 2019 às 19:32)

há que ter sorte tanto dia de sol e vem chuva para o eclipse


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2019 às 21:11)

Boa noite novamente.

Lá vai arrefecendo, a caminho de mais uma noite de geada. O que até é bom, a bicharada na terra e nas plantas precisa de ser reduzida.
E algumas espécies fruteiras precisam mesmo do frio para se tornarem rentáveis, sob pena de produções de fraca qualidade e quantidade inferior.
Realmente é pena a probabilidade de termos nebulosidade ser elevada no dia 21 @camrov8 . Oxalá haja ali uma oportunidade para vermos um eclipse total da lua, já que se trata de um evento raro. 

*Tactual: 2,8ºC*​


----------



## joselamego (13 Jan 2019 às 21:47)

Boa noite 
Dia igual a outros tantos 
Sol 
Máxima de 14,5°C
Atual de 7,5°C
79% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (13 Jan 2019 às 22:37)

Boa noite sigo com 4°c céu limpo!
Grande expectativa na mudança de padrão..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (13 Jan 2019 às 22:55)

Boa noite,

Ontem e hoje foram mais dois dias com geada.

Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei:


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2019 às 19:38)

Boa noite 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 13,9°C
Atual de 9,1°C
78% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2019 às 20:46)

Boa noite.

Hoje pela manhãzinha tivemos geada fraca a moderada.
Tivemos também alguma nebulosidade alta dispersa, e o vento soprou fraco de NNO predominante.
A noite segue já fresca.

*Tmín: -0,3ºC
Tmáx: 15,9ºC

Tactual: 4,3ºC*​


----------



## Manmarlopes (14 Jan 2019 às 20:52)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ontem e hoje foram mais dois dias com geada.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei:


Belas texturas, um abraço.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 Lite através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (14 Jan 2019 às 22:20)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ontem e hoje foram mais dois dias com geada.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei:


Magníficas!   Os padrões nos carros são impressionantes; parecem plumas geladas  A Natureza é mesmo incrível 

---------------------

Por cá não há nada de especial a reportar para já; sucedem-se os dias de sol com algum frio. Mínima de 4,9ºC e máxima de 12,8ºC hoje. Neste momento 7,1ºC.

Ontem ao pôr do sol ainda deu para ver um pilar solar bem intenso, que se manteve no céu até a luz desaparecer 



Sunset with Sun Pillar. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset with Sun Pillar. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset with Sun Pillar. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset. Leça da Palmeira, 13-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (14 Jan 2019 às 23:17)

Mais do mesmo, noite fresca / dia quente, sigo agora com *1.5ºC. *
A propósito, faz hoje 32 anos de um dos maiores nevões cá no norte, que embora eu não existisse na altura parece ter sido épico.  A ver o que a possível mudança de padrão trará...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Ontem e hoje foram mais dois dias com geada.
> 
> Deixo-vos aqui algumas fotos que tirei:


Muito bom!


----------



## joselamego (14 Jan 2019 às 23:43)

c0ldPT disse:


> Mais do mesmo, noite fresca / dia quente, sigo agora com *1.5ºC. *
> A propósito, faz hoje 32 anos de um dos maiores nevões cá no norte, que embora eu não existisse na altura parece ter sido épico.  A ver o que a possível mudança de padrão trará...


14 janeiro de 1987 um bom nevão por Gondomar ! Eu tinha 12 anos 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (15 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

Boa noite,

O céu está cheio de uma coisa que já não via à noite há muito tempo... nuvens!  Ainda não chove, mas está "ambiente de chuva". Sopra um ventinho frio e cheira a fumo de lareiras  Estão 8,8ºC.

As nuvens, aliás, foram uma constante ao longo de todo o dia; muito bonitas, parecia que dançavam ao sabor do vento 
Mínima de 5,7ºC e máxima de 13,5ºC.


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2019 às 06:59)

Bom dia
Céu nublado 
7,6°C
87% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2019 às 09:10)

Já chove em Gondomar 
0,4 mm
7,4°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (16 Jan 2019 às 09:33)

Vai chovendo por Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## The Weatherman (16 Jan 2019 às 09:50)

Não chover é uma seca...felizmente começou a cair qualquer coisinha por Braga, uma morrinha ainda mas vá lá...


----------



## ampa62 (16 Jan 2019 às 12:30)

Bom dia,

Ao fim de 15 dias uma mudança de padrão...nuvens e 8.3º C de temperatura. Chuva 0....

Registos de chuva dos últimos anos, entre 1 e 15 de Janeiro (na minha estação):
2016....415 mm
2017......23,4 mm
2018....123,4 mm
2019........1 mm!


----------



## joselamego (16 Jan 2019 às 21:34)

Boa noite,
Quarta feira de céu nublado 
Apenas chuva fraca que rendeu
 0,6 mm
Temperatura máxima baixa (10,3°C)
Atual de 8,5°C
92% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (16 Jan 2019 às 21:49)

Boa noite,

Dia com céu nublado e ainda choveu fraco algumas vezes. O acumulado está nos 0,5mm.
Neste momento estão 7,9°C e muito húmido. Está tudo molhado e sem vento nenhum, por isso temos nevoeiro muito denso.

Foto tirada à uns minutos:


----------



## João Pedro (16 Jan 2019 às 22:57)

Boas noites,

Assistimos hoje a uma mudança de padrão; passámos de um padrão liso e azul para um irregular em tons de cinzento... 
Mínima naturalmente mais alta hoje, a bater nos 6,8ºC, mas a máxima, curiosamente, foi bem baixinha; 10,1ºC apenas.

Quanto ao elemento transparente, a acreditar nos registos da estação de referência, o acumulado foi de 1,52 mm. Ainda preciso de um dia com chuva valente para testar o pluviómetro... O ISEP, por sua vez, acumulou 1,78 mm.

Neste momento lá fora está como ontem à mesma hora, encoberto e com uma ténue neblina no ar a cheirar a fumo. 
Amanhã o padrão deve voltar a ser liso


----------



## cookie (17 Jan 2019 às 04:51)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia com céu nublado e ainda choveu fraco algumas vezes. O acumulado está nos 0,5mm.
> Neste momento estão 7,9°C e muito húmido. Está tudo molhado e sem vento nenhum, por isso temos nevoeiro muito denso.
> ...


Boa noite
Cenário idêntico ontem à noite em Azurara.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (17 Jan 2019 às 08:09)

Bom dia 
Nevoeiro 
6,4°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (17 Jan 2019 às 08:51)

Bom dia 






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jan 2019 às 11:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Magníficas!   Os padrões nos carros são impressionantes; parecem plumas geladas  A Natureza é mesmo incrível
> 
> ---------------------
> 
> ...



Sempre com uma qualidade exímia João, obrigado


----------



## Ruipedroo (17 Jan 2019 às 14:44)

guimeixen disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Dia com céu nublado e ainda choveu fraco algumas vezes. O acumulado está nos 0,5mm.
> Neste momento estão 7,9°C e muito húmido. Está tudo molhado e sem vento nenhum, por isso temos nevoeiro muito denso.
> ...



Estava impossível ontem, tive que circular a 10 km/h em algumas zonas com menos iluminação, nem dava para ver para onde estava a ir. 


Por cá finalmente desligou-se o congelador, após mínimas consecutivas abaixo dos 0ºC. Eu cá prefiro frio mais seco com entradas dos pós-frontais ou as continentais.

Frio anticiclónico gosto mas não assim dias seguidos, não há casa que aguente.


----------



## c0ldPT (17 Jan 2019 às 21:27)

De volta ás noites frias, *1.1ºC. *Amanhã talvez chova algo


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2019 às 06:56)

Bom dia,

fria esta manhã, mínima de *3.2ºc* 

Neste momento 3.4ºc , vento fraco.

Pelo radar já se vê a NW a frente que nos irá afectar hoje  e amanhã.


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2019 às 07:06)

Bom dia, 
manhã fria 
3,4°C
86% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2019 às 08:24)

Bom dia.

De volta...eh, eh! 

Mas que acordar. Tudo cinzento, céu encoberto e _voilá_! Tudo branco.
Neve? Não, mas parece. Telhados, plantas, tudo branquinho e um céu cinza-azulado.
Se tivéssemos temperaturas aos T500 e T850 apropriadas eu diria que ia nevar.
De Braga para cima estará a chover segundo o radar dinâmico do IPMA. Nas zonas acima dos 500-700 metros deverá estar a cair alguma coisa. Mas será por pouco tempo.
Tempos interessantes avizinham-se...
O vento está fraco de NNE.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC

Tactual: 1,2ºC*​


----------



## AnDré (18 Jan 2019 às 08:30)

Está a nevar em Castro Laboreiro.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2099547533426317&id=100001132714053


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2019 às 09:18)

2 °c e a chuviscar

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2019 às 09:23)

Bom dia,

Neste momento estão 2,7°C e chove fraco . É raro ter estas temperaturas baixas com precipitação.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2019 às 10:32)

Bom dia,
Que frio! 
A esta hora da manhã ainda estamos com 5,1ºC apenas. A mínima foi de 3,7ºC 
Quando abri a janela para espreitar o que se passava pelas 7 da manhã, vi logo que era uma manhã diferente... 

A chuva ainda não chegou, mas vem a caminho. Para já apenas um ambiente meio sombrio e tenuamente enevoado.



Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sempre com uma qualidade exímia João, obrigado


Obrigado Ricardo


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2019 às 10:54)

No post em cima esqueci-me de dizer que a mínima foi de 1,6°C. Agora está à mais ou menos 45min nos 3,9°C. Chove com mais intensidade agora.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2019 às 10:59)

Já chove, com 5,3ºC. Já não me lembrava de ver chuva e o meu bafo ao mesmo tempo! 

Edit: a chuva não me parece que seja completamente líquida, mas sim pequeninas pedrinhas — são mesmo pequenas — de gelo. A chuva faz um barulho bem audível ao cair, que penso ser indicador do que referi antes, já que se fosse só água líquida não o faria dada a intensidade reduzida de precipitação.


----------



## The Weatherman (18 Jan 2019 às 11:00)

Bom dia. A manhã acordou com chuva fraca em Braga e neve em Montalegre.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2019 às 11:09)

Sigo  apenas com 4°c e chuva fraca a máxima hoje não deve ultrapassar os 10 °c.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2019 às 11:27)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Sigo  apenas com 4°c e chuva fraca a máxima hoje não deve ultrapassar os 10 °c.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Cheira-me que por aqui também não. A esta hora ainda com 5,3ºC. Logo veremos...


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2019 às 11:57)

Por aqui ainda 4,5°C. e ela continua a cair . Veremos se tenho uma máxima mais baixa do que os 8,5°C que registei.


----------



## ampa62 (18 Jan 2019 às 12:09)

Bom dia
Por Covas com frio....4.9°C e brisa ligeira.

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2019 às 12:13)

Já chove em Gondomar 
Frio 
6,1°C
Acumulado de 0,8 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (18 Jan 2019 às 15:25)

Boa tarde,

mas que dia frio hoje. Achei notável às 12H estarem apenas 4,4ºC. 


Mínima de *0ºC* com céu nublado.  E de manhã parece que esteve a chover com apenas 2ºC  (estava a dormir lool). Ai que hoje estivemos perto de ver o elemento. 


Agora 7,7ºC.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Jan 2019 às 16:04)

Dia frio 6°c a esta hora!!


Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2019 às 17:49)

Boas,

dia gelado por aqui também, a máxima não ultrapassou os *6.9 ºc* ( é a mais baixa deste Inverno  até ao momento). 

De referir que pelo meio dia ainda só registava *4.8 ºc* 

Neste momento 6.0 ºc , vento ESE: 14Km /h e 92% HR.

Precipitação *2.6 mm*.


----------



## guimeixen (18 Jan 2019 às 18:23)

Por aqui 7,3°C agora, máxima de 7,6°C. A máxima mais baixa que já registei.


----------



## Paula (18 Jan 2019 às 18:28)

Boa tarde.

Realmente hoje esteve um dia bem frio por Braga. Alguma chuva e uma sensação bem gélida ao andar na rua


----------



## joselamego (18 Jan 2019 às 19:26)

Boa noite ,
Dia frio 
Máxima de 7,9°C
Atual de 7,0°C
Acumulados de 2,4 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2019 às 19:46)

Boa noite.

Lá acumulei 1,0 mm na chuvinha que caiu. Pouco...
E frio. Está frio hoje.
O vento sopra fraco\calmo de NNE.

*Tmín: 0,3ºC
Tmáx: 7,4ºC

Tactual: 6,8ºC*​


----------



## João Pedro (18 Jan 2019 às 20:02)

Meninos e meninas, é oficial! A máxima aqui pelo Porto atlântico ainda não tocou nos 10ºC!  Bem abaixo disso até; 6,8ºC até a esta hora 
Foi um daqueles dias em que vamos à rua e dizemos: "pôrra que está frio!"  Já não me lembrava como era... 

A chuva que foi caindo ao longo do dia era fria, muito fria  Ainda acumulou uns bonitos 3,05 mm por aqui.
Neste momento seguimos com céu muito nublado, 100% de HR e 6,7ºC.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2019 às 09:08)

Céu nublado 
Chuva moderada 
Acumulados de 9,7 mm
7,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## karkov (19 Jan 2019 às 09:12)

Chove com alguma intensidade em Guimarães 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2019 às 09:58)

Bom dia,

Dia chuvoso e invernal pelo Porto, de acordo com a época  Chuva fraca neste momento e 7,11 mm acumulados; bem bom! Mais há de cair ainda até ao final do dia 
Apesar da chuva, a temperatura mantém-se relativamente baixa; 8,7ºC agora. Mínima de 6,6ºC.

Quanto ao dia de ontem, agora já com 100% de certeza, ficamos abaixo dos 10ºC por aqui. A máxima foi atingida às 21h20 e ficou-se pelos 7,2ºC. A mínima foi de 3,7ºC


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2019 às 15:46)

Boa tarde, 
Dia de chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados de 19,3 mm
Temperatura de 12,8°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2019 às 17:57)

Boa tarde\fim de tarde\início de noite.

Cá está. A chuva. Hoje finalmente chove de jeito e ninguém se queixa. Ainda bem. 
Até às 13h tivemos períodos de chuva, pela tarde aguaceiros.
O *acumulado* está nos *24,4 mm*.
O vento pela tarde soprou moderado, com rajadas (uma ou outra forte), de OSO em geral.
Está fresco mas suportável.
A chuva que se previa abundante nos últimos 10 dias do mês eclipsou-se das previsões. E mesmo o frio os modelos tem vindo a adiar\retirar. Tempo normal apenas...

*Tmín: 4,4ºC 
Tmáx: 13,1ºC

Tactual: 12,5ºC*​

Continuação de bom fim de semana.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (19 Jan 2019 às 18:34)

De volta a pachorrice da chuva...
A temperatura tem vindo a subir a medida que as horas passam.
Atualmente 12.6°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2019 às 20:02)

Boa noite, 

por aqui *17 mm *acumulados até ao momento.

11.7ºc actuais, vento WNW  22Km/h e 93% HR.


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2019 às 20:10)

Boa noite 
Céu nublado
 precipitação 
 21,3 mm acumulados 
12,2°C
93% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (19 Jan 2019 às 21:08)

Boa noite,

Depois de uma tarde praticamente sem chuva, esta voltou a cair nas últimas horas, mas com muito pouca intensidade; é uma morrinha fraca que mal vai acumulando. O total do dia por aqui está nos 14,22 mm. Estão 11,8ºC e 100% de HR.

Amanhã volta o sol e vão-se as nuvens, que é para vermos o eclipse da super lua às 5 da manhã...  Obrigado AA!


----------



## joselamego (19 Jan 2019 às 22:36)

Boa noite, 
Dia de chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados de 21,7 mm
Máxima de 13,2°C
93% hr
Temperatura atual de 11,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (20 Jan 2019 às 14:24)

Boa tarde 
Céu com boas abertas 
12,8°C
71% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Potter (20 Jan 2019 às 14:34)

Boa tarde, com abertas

Mais um dia sem história, chuva de jeito nos últimos 30 dias só ontem, e mesmo assim aqui mais uma vez acabou por ser das zonas com menos chuva, foi chuvisco 90% do tempo, e uns aguaceiros curtos moderados a fortes, mas nada de torrencial

Desde as 00h não choveu mais, e está ameno


----------



## guimeixen (20 Jan 2019 às 19:53)

Boa noite,

Dia com algum vento e com muitas nuvens de tarde que ainda deixaram algumas pingas.

Deixo-vos aqui umas fotos do pôr do sol:


----------



## joselamego (21 Jan 2019 às 10:34)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 3,2°C
Atual de 6,1°C
88% hr
1025 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Paula (21 Jan 2019 às 20:16)

Boas noites. 

Dia fresco por Braga.  O sol andou, por vezes, rodeado de algumas nuvens. 

PS: Andava às compras no LIDL e deparei-me com uma zona cheia de acessórios para carro onde estavam também os nossos famosos amigos termometros Auriol, por 4,99€.  Já trouxe mais um comigo


----------



## João Pedro (21 Jan 2019 às 21:41)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia luminoso e fresco pelo Porto, muito semelhante ao de ontem. Mínima de 5,7ºC e máxima de 12,7ºC. Hoje fomos brindados com um belíssimo pôr do sol, do qual postarei umas fotos mais tarde, e com mais uma belíssima, e grande, lua que vi elevar-se sobre o _skyline_ portuense enquanto passava pela ponte da Arrábida.

Infelizmente estava a conduzir e não deu para registar. Mas estava um jovem no meio da ponte com uma bicicleta e um tripé a fotografar a vista; seria mais algum meteolouco? Quem se acusa? 

E ontem foi dia de super lua, de eclipse, enfim, um fartote! 
Eu é que estive um bocadinho preguiçoso e fotografei-a de casa...  Já não estava tão grande como quando nasce, mas grande o suficiente para se ver que era especial . Já o eclipse... pois... As minhas vistas são para sul e a malandra punha-se a oeste... fiquei na cama 

Apesar das muitas nuvens que foram cobrindo o céu ao longo da tarde, quando a lua apareceu a maioria dissipou-se, ou transformou-se em duas ou três lenticulares, uma delas enorme, que prontamente a tentaram esconder. Ficam os registos possíveis.




Supermoon. Porto, 20-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Supermoon. Porto, 20-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Supermoon. Porto, 20-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Supermoon. Porto, 20-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Lenticular Clouds. Porto, 20-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Supermoon. Porto, 20-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Supermoon. Porto, 20-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr

-----------------------------------

@guimeixen belíssimas


----------



## c0ldPT (21 Jan 2019 às 22:07)

Paula disse:


> Boas noites.
> 
> Dia fresco por Braga.  O sol andou, por vezes, rodeado de algumas nuvens.
> 
> PS: Andava às compras no LIDL e deparei-me com uma zona cheia de acessórios para carro onde estavam também os nossos famosos amigos termometros Auriol, por 4,99€.  Já trouxe mais um comigo


Tinha 2 mas um já se estragou em 1 ano e o outro vai pelo mesmo caminho não tarda. O fio do sensor externo é muito frágil e partiu, no outro os fios de cobre já estão à vista  É favor dizer se alguém tem uma dica para isto ou terei de comprar mais 
_____________
Por aqui noite fresca com 4.6ºC e alguma nebulosidade, à espera de alguma chuva fraca amanhã.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 09:25)

João Pedro disse:


> Boa noite,
> 
> Mais um dia luminoso e fresco pelo Porto, muito semelhante ao de ontem. Mínima de 5,7ºC e máxima de 12,7ºC. Hoje fomos brindados com um belíssimo pôr do sol, do qual postarei umas fotos mais tarde, e com mais uma belíssima, e grande, lua que vi elevar-se sobre o _skyline_ portuense enquanto passava pela ponte da Arrábida.
> 
> ...



Todas muito boas,mas a terceira está belíssima com o seu ar misterioso e fantasmagórico


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2019 às 09:53)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 6,0°C
Chuviscos 
0,3 mm acumulados 
7,3°C 
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ampa62 (22 Jan 2019 às 10:05)

Bom dia,

Por Covas com:    6.3 °C
Humidity:               95%
Precip Accum:       1.27 mm
Pressure:               1019.86 hPa


----------



## ampa62 (22 Jan 2019 às 12:52)

Chove com regularidade desde as 10.30.
9 mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (22 Jan 2019 às 13:13)

Boas,

por aqui chove certinho e com alguma intensidade, *4 mm* acumulados e *10.4 mm/h* de rain rate 

Tempo muito fechado com alguns nevoeiros, 10.6 ºc actuais.


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2019 às 13:21)

Boas, 

Céu muito nublado 

chove certinho 
2,9 acumulados 
93% hr
10,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2019 às 17:06)

Boas,
Céu nublado 
Acumulados hoje de 3,5 mm 
Temperatura máxima de 12°C
Atual de 11,0°C
81% hr


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (22 Jan 2019 às 17:28)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> De volta a pachorrice da chuva...
> A temperatura tem vindo a subir a medida que as horas passam.
> Atualmente 12.6°c
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



Tomara a malta do Sul ter pelo menos essa pachorrice!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2019 às 20:45)

Boas,

Viagem até ao norte em trabalho. 

Hoje pela hora de almoço chovia fraco em Penafiel.
A temperatura estava nos 9 graus e vento moderado com rajadas.

De momento em arredores de Guimarães estão 7/8 graus e algum vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2019 às 22:13)

Por Mesão Frio, Guimarães estão 8 graus volta e meia cai um chuvisco. 
Faço ideia estes vales na semana passada com noites de inversão térmica.


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2019 às 22:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Todas muito boas,mas a terceira está belíssima com o seu ar misterioso e fantasmagórico


Obrigado Ricardo 

-------------------------

E pelo Porto hoje caiu chuvinha a manhã toda, ainda que fraca. De acordo com as previsões, a tarde foi seca, mas em desacordo com o previsto, os aguaceiros já voltaram  O acumulado do dia vai nos 2,54 mm. Quanto a temperaturas, dia fresco, mas nada que não se aguente: mínima de 6,5ºC e máxima de 11,7ºC. Neste momento 9,9ºC e céu nublado, mas com muitas abertas, grandes o suficiente para a lua lançar a sua luz sobre a cidade.

Ontem ao final da tarde precisei de ir tirar umas fotos à capela do Senhor da Pedra. A nebulosidade parecia promissora a um bom poente, e por isso por lá me fui aguentando... valeu a pena 




Sunset at Senhor da Pedra Chapel. Miramar Beach, 21-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset at Senhor da Pedra Chapel. Miramar Beach, 21-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset at Senhor da Pedra Chapel. Miramar Beach, 21-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset at Senhor da Pedra Chapel. Miramar Beach, 21-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset at Senhor da Pedra Chapel. Miramar Beach, 21-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset at Senhor da Pedra Chapel. Miramar Beach, 21-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr




Sunset at Senhor da Pedra Chapel. Miramar Beach, 21-01-2019 by JoãoP74, on Flickr


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Jan 2019 às 22:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> Por Mesão Frio, Guimarães estão 8 graus volta e meia cai um chuvisco.
> Faço ideia estes vales na semana passada com noites de inversão térmica.


Bem-vindo ao litoral norte, o paraíso dos vales  Há tantos cá na zona que precisaria de uns 20 auriol para fazer uns testes em noites de inversão, vontade não falta  
______________
Por agora *9.5ºC *e algumas nuvens. Amanhã espera-se mais um dia de chuvisco


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 22:40)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


Do que mais gostei ultimamente João, grande pontaria! O cenário ideal, com um poente a condizer! Simplesmente maravilhado

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (22 Jan 2019 às 22:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Do que mais gostei ultimamente João, grande pontaria! O cenário ideal, com um poente a condizer! Simplesmente maravilhado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Foi mesmo por acaso que lá fui ontem, e por motivos profissionais. Calhou bem, foi para compensar ter perdido o eclipse... 
É um sítio extraordinário, aqui tão perto  E os turistas já sabem, estava cheio deles... Obrigado Ricardo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jan 2019 às 22:57)

João Pedro disse:


> Foi mesmo por acaso que lá fui ontem, e por motivos profissionais. Calhou bem, foi para compensar ter perdido o eclipse...
> É um sítio extraordinário, aqui tão perto  E os turistas já sabem, estava cheio deles... Obrigado Ricardo



Sítio fantástico que não conhecia, sem dúvida um local para ir se um dia andar ai por perto  Obrigado pela partilha 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Jan 2019 às 23:20)

c0ldPT disse:


> Bem-vindo ao litoral norte, o paraíso dos vales  Há tantos cá na zona que precisaria de uns 20 auriol para fazer uns testes em noites de inversão, vontade não falta
> ______________
> Por agora *9.5ºC *e algumas nuvens. Amanhã espera-se mais um dia de chuvisco



Obrigado, zona porreira.
Climatologicamente falando acredito que sim, zona rica, tarefa complicada. 

Não deu muito para fotos mas tirei esta perto de Lousada(às 14 h). Corrigam me, mas julgo são uns cumes elevados com altitude perto de 600 mts .  Monte telégrafo (578mts) e Santa Águeda (577 mts).



uploading images


----------



## joselamego (22 Jan 2019 às 23:36)

Chuva fraca 
4,0 mm acumulados 
10,1°C
90% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (22 Jan 2019 às 23:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado, zona porreira.
> Climatologicamente falando acredito que sim, zona rica, tarefa complicada.
> 
> Não deu muito para fotos mas tirei esta perto de Lousada(às 14 h). Corrigam me, mas julgo são uns cumes elevados com altitude perto de 600 mts .  Monte telégrafo (578mts) e Santa Águeda (577 mts).
> ...


Exato, isso fica em Barrosas/Lustosa


----------



## joselamego (23 Jan 2019 às 08:10)

Bom dia ,
Céu nublado 
Chuviscos 
0,9 mm acumulados 
Temperatura de 11,0°C
91% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Lopes45 (23 Jan 2019 às 10:15)

c0ldPT disse:


> Exato, isso fica em Barrosas/Lustosa


Exato esse sitio ronda os 575mt.


----------



## Astroamador (23 Jan 2019 às 10:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> Obrigado, zona porreira.
> Climatologicamente falando acredito que sim, zona rica, tarefa complicada.
> 
> Não deu muito para fotos mas tirei esta perto de Lousada(às 14 h). Corrigam me, mas julgo são uns cumes elevados com altitude perto de 600 mts .  Monte telégrafo (578mts) e Santa Águeda (577 mts).
> ...



Sim confirmo sou de lousada e realmente são essas as altitudes  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (23 Jan 2019 às 13:23)

Bom dia, dia de chuvisco e não muito frio, com *12.6ºC*. Nevoeiro algo denso acima dos 400m, na foto Serra de Vandoma à esquerda (519m) e Serra de São Silvestre à direita (394m).


----------



## Serra do Açor (23 Jan 2019 às 21:08)

João Pedro disse:


> Obrigado Ricardo
> 
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


Espetaculares Joao , obrigado pela partilha .
Este nao tem corrector ,

Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (23 Jan 2019 às 22:08)

Serra do Açor disse:


> Espetaculares Joao , obrigado pela partilha .
> Este nao tem corrector ,
> 
> Sent from my STARADDICT 6 using Tapatalk


De nada Paulo, obrigado eu! 
 para o resto do comentário 

--------------------------

E cá pelo burgo hoje... chuva fraca, com maior ou menor intensidade mas sempre uma espécie de morrinha. Dia tristonho e aborrecido, esta chuva não entusiasma ninguém, mas neste momento todas as gotas são preciosas  O acumulado do dia ficou-se pelos 1,78 mm.

Dia bem mais quente do que ontem, com a mínima a ficar acima dos 10ºC — 10,6ºC — e a máxima nos 12,7ºC.

Por agora a temperatura anda nos 11,9ºC e o céu encontra-se ainda completamente encoberto.


----------



## c0ldPT (24 Jan 2019 às 13:26)

Boas, céu pouco nublado, com *15.2°C*


----------



## joselamego (24 Jan 2019 às 17:50)

Boa tarde, 
Céu nublado 
Hoje com temperatura amena 
Máxima de 16,6°C
Mínima de 11,6°C
Atual de 15,0°C
76% hr
Pressão a 1018 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2019 às 18:18)

Boa noite.

De volta...
A chuva desta semana foi boa mas no cômputo do mês algo curta: 40,1 mm no total mensal. A ver se ainda aumenta um pouco até dia 31. 
Hoje tivemos uma noite fresca e um dia agradável, soleado, de vento fraco, cuja máxima foi relativamente alta para a época.
Bom para dar uns passeios.
Amanhã de novo teremos temperatura diurna amena.

*Tmín: 2,7ºC
Tmáx: 18,7ºC

Tactual: 11,8ºC*​


----------



## joselamego (25 Jan 2019 às 23:09)

Céu limpo 
Máxima de 17,7°C
Atual de 9,2°C
88% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Jan 2019 às 00:43)

Dia de sexta muito quente, agora já bem mais frio com *3.2ºC *


----------



## joselamego (26 Jan 2019 às 10:50)

Bom dia, 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 6,4°C
Atual de 11,2°C
81% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (26 Jan 2019 às 11:31)

Bom dia, mínima de *0.5ºC. *Agora muito sol com 13 graus.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Jan 2019 às 22:51)

Boas,

Os últimos três dias foram bastante interessantes por cá...   


Assim sendo, hoje muito sol cá pelo Porto, mas aqui há umas horas fechou e cobriu-se de nuvens. É capaz de cair qualquer coisinha nas primeiras horas da madrugada. 10,2ºC neste momento. Mínima de 8,3ºC e máxima de 15,9ºC.


----------



## joselamego (27 Jan 2019 às 15:14)

Boa tarde, 
Céu parcialmente nublado 
Tanto esta sol como as nuvens cobrem 
13,7°C 
Chuviscos de manhã cedo 
0,3 mm acumulado 
62% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2019 às 10:13)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Chuvisco 
11,2°C
92% hr
Acumulados de 1,1 mm

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (28 Jan 2019 às 14:40)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui tive uma manhã de chuva fraca. Agora já não chove.
Vento moderado.


----------



## joselamego (28 Jan 2019 às 20:06)

Céu nublado 
Dia de chuvisco ou chuva fraca 
Acumulados de 1,4 mm
Máxima de 13,3°C
Atual de 10,5°C
85% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Jan 2019 às 21:31)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos algumas horas de chuva fraca persistente, entre meio da manhã e meio da tarde.
No entanto o acumulado foi apenas de 5,1 mm.
O tempo está fresco. As máximas sobem pouco dos 10ºC e as mínimas são frias. Sente-se o ar fresco mais característico da época e de dias com entradas de depressões a norte, que arrastam ar polar marítimo.
Vamos ver no que dá a semana...

*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 11,7ºC

Tactual: 5,0ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## João Pedro (28 Jan 2019 às 22:43)

Boa noite,
Hoje o dia foi mais molhado que os anteriores, especialmente durante a manhã, que por acaso foi o período do dia destinado a fazer trabalho de campo... 
A chuva foi geralmente fraca, com períodos mais intensos. O acumulado ficou-se pelos 2,79 mm. Quanto às temperaturas, meh... mínima de 8,9ºC e máxima de 12,8ºC. Neste momento 9,2ºC e 96% de HR. 

Amanhã continuará a cair o precioso líquido, vamos lá ver qual será o total semanal


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2019 às 10:23)

Bom dia 
Céu nublado 
Mínima de 8,4°C
Atual de 11,7°C 
89% hr
Chuva fraca a moderada de madrugada e início da manhã 
Acumulados de 4,8 mm 

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (29 Jan 2019 às 12:42)

Por aqui chuvinha e algum vento
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (29 Jan 2019 às 13:41)

Boas, chove fraco mas certinho, dá-me impressão que está a chover bem mais do que o previsto, confirmado pelas estações circundantes. *12.0°C*


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jan 2019 às 14:35)

Chuva e vento aqui em Gaia. O carro abana com as rajadas fortes, deve estar a nevar bem no topo das serras

Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (29 Jan 2019 às 14:41)

Em Vila Nova de Gaia, a chuva parou e agora rajadas fortes e aumento da claridade do céu





Enviado do meu COL-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2019 às 14:57)

Forte chuvada e puxada a vento pelo Porto há minutos. 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (29 Jan 2019 às 21:37)

Boa noite,

Dia de chuva pelo Porto, mais do que ontem. O acumulado já subiu para os 6,35 mm. Milímetro a milímetro enche o pluviómetro o "papo" 
Quanto a temperaturas, quase iguais às de ontem: mínima de 8,6ºC e máxima de 12,4ºC. 
Já não chove desde o início da tarde. Neste momento seguimos com 9,8ºC, céu moderadamente encoberto, e 88% de HR.


----------



## joselamego (29 Jan 2019 às 21:57)

Céu nublado 
Máxima de 12,3°C
Atual de 9,5°C
83% hr
Dia de chuva fraca a moderada 
Acumulados hoje de 8,1 mm


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2019 às 10:19)

Bom dia 
Céu muito nublado 
Já chove 
0,3 mm
Temperatura de 8,6°C
92% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2019 às 15:40)

Boa tarde.

Ontem a chuva foi moderada, por vezes puxada a vento.
O *acumulado* foi de *21,1 mm*.

Hoje, tem chovido praticamente ininterrupto desde o início da manhã, fraca.
A partir das 14.30h a chuva aumentou de intensidade. Na última hora o *acumulado* subiu  6,1 mm, para o total de *9,4 mm* desde as 00h.
O vento que era fraco aumentou para moderado depois das 13h, de SO\SSO.
Vamos ver o que nos traz este episódio...

*Tmín: 3,8ºC

Tactual: 10,6ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## guimeixen (30 Jan 2019 às 16:57)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui tem chovido o dia todo. Agora de tarde aumentou de intensidade e o acumulado vai em 20,8mm.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2019 às 17:01)

Boa tarde, 
Chuva moderada a forte
13,1 mm acumulados 
12,2°C 
94% hr
Pressão a 1007 hPa

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (30 Jan 2019 às 17:10)

Por aqui chuva moderada
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2019 às 17:41)

A chover bem pelo Porto, de forma persistente, sigo com *17.6 mm* acumulados e a subir.

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes de WSW, 

11.9ºc actuais.

Nevoeiro denso em algumas zonas, está bastante perigoso nas estradas com chuva intensa e nevoeiro...


----------



## jonas (30 Jan 2019 às 17:54)

Chove bem por aqui.
O vento também se faz sentir.


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2019 às 18:10)

Chuva forte por Gondomar 
Cuidado nas estradas 
Acumulados de 16,6 mm
12,3°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2019 às 20:29)

Boa noite.

Por cá a chuva mantêm-se constante, com períodos curtos de fraca a moderada, sendo em geral moderada e bem puxada a vento moderado de OSO.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *35,8 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,3ºC
Hr: 95%*​


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2019 às 21:03)

Chuva moderada a forte
Acumulados a subir 
29,5 mm
Temperatura de 12,7°C


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (30 Jan 2019 às 21:33)

Boas, 

por aqui *30 mm* acumulados até ao momento, chuva contínua em geral moderada, por vezes um pouco mais forte 

12.4 ºc actuais.

A relva do campo de treinos da constituição  já mostra sinais de alagamento:


----------



## guimeixen (30 Jan 2019 às 21:35)

Chove bem agora, 35,6mm acumulados.


----------



## c0ldPT (30 Jan 2019 às 21:47)

Agora acalmou, mas já choveu bastante hoje, estações mais próximas com acumulados a superar os *40mm* já.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (30 Jan 2019 às 21:50)

Resumo do dia

07h00 chuva
08h00 chuva
09h00 chuva
10h00 chuva
11h00 chuva
12h00 chuva
13h00 chuva
14h00 chuva
15h00 chuva
16h00 chuva 
17h00 chuva
18h00 chuva
19h00 chuva
20h00 chuva 
21h00 chuva

Atualmente chove e 12°c

Isto é  que  vai uma seca para estes lados.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (30 Jan 2019 às 22:17)

Chuva 
Chuva 
Chuva 
Continua 
30,8 mm
Temperatura de 12,7°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jan 2019 às 22:48)

Boa noite,
Dia de chuva a sério pelo litoral norte, YAY! 

Estive toda a manhã e até ao início da tarde em Caminha, onde choveu e o vento soprou com bastante vontade. As nuvens muito baixas cobriam o topo do Monte de Santa Tecla na margem direita do estuário do Minho; estava um ambiente bastante místico, quase assustador 

De regresso ao Porto, o nevoeiro e a chuva na subida e descida até Viana tornaram a condução bastante perigosa, mas devagar se vai ao longe... À chegada ao Porto pelas 15 e picos a chuva foi aumentando de intensidade e assim se manteve até cerca das 21h00. Por agora não chove.

O acumulado aqui pelo Campo Alegre ficou-se pelos 21,84 mm. Neste momento 12,4ºC com 100% de HR. A mínima foi de 6,9ºC e a máxima de 12,6ºC.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2019 às 01:14)

Boa noite.

Por aqui o *acumulado* desta 4ª feira ficou nos *47,5 mm*.
Janeiro está com *117,7 mm de acumulado*.
O novo dia continua a trazer a chuva, moderada.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas de OSO.

*Tactual: 11.7ºC
Hr: 96%*​


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2019 às 02:22)

Novo dia e já mais *5,3 mm*...


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2019 às 06:49)

Bom dia 
Chuva 
6,3 mm acumulados 
Vento 
12,6°C

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2019 às 08:26)

Bom dia.

Persiste o mau tempo, com chuva moderada.
O teto de nuvens está muito baixo, com fraca visibilidade.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas por vezes forte.
O *acumulado* está agora nos *27,4 mm*.

*Tactual: 12,0ºC
Hr: 97%*​


----------



## Pedro Matos (31 Jan 2019 às 09:19)

Bom dia.

Bela rega nas últimas 24h por Riba de Ave. 
Ontem o dia fechou com 34,3 mm, sendo que apenas começou a chover a partir das 13h. Um belo dia para a prática do futebol 
Hoje o dia chegue com 21,8 mm.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2019 às 11:14)

Bom dia a todos.
Por aqui a chuva continua, moderada, com um ou outro período em que diminui de intensidade, bem como outros em que aumenta de intensidade.
É bem puxadinha a vento nesta altura, ainda que o vento não seja forte. O vento tem sido moderado com rajadas, de SO.
O *acumulado* subiu para os 34,8 mm.
O *acumulado das últimas 24h* é agora de *82,3 mm*. Bem bom!

*Tactual: 12,2ºC
Hr: 96%
*​O rio Eiriz, aqui a 200 metros, está assim:






Deixo esta imagem; dentro de pouco tempo haverá surpresa:


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2019 às 17:09)

Que temporal não se pode andar na rua, chuva e vento forte, intensidade actual 85.4 mm/h 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro Matos (31 Jan 2019 às 17:10)

E a rega continua. Sigo com 46,72 mm


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2019 às 17:12)

Fortíssima chuvada pelo Marquês, tudo escorre água 

Enviado  através de Tapatalk


----------



## Spak (31 Jan 2019 às 17:12)

O radar de Arouca está off? A última imagem de hoje é das 9h40...


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2019 às 17:29)

*21 mm *acumulados e continua a chuva puxada a vento forte, algum nevoeiro em certas zonas. 12.7ºc actuais, destaque para a pressão em queda rápida com 997.2 hpa.

Treino interrompido no campo da constituição, depois desta chuvada  o relvado ficou impraticável:


----------



## joselamego (31 Jan 2019 às 17:43)

Boa tarde 
Muita chuva 
Acumulados de 16,0  mm
Temperatura de 13,2°C
Pressão a baixar 
997 hPa
94% hr

Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (31 Jan 2019 às 18:39)

Boas,

Grande rega no Alto Minho, Lamas de Mouro com *88** mm*.

33,3 mm por aqui. 


Pelas 17h houve grande chuvada puxada a vento. Tudo encharcado à entrada de casa


----------



## João Pedro (31 Jan 2019 às 22:09)

Boa noite,

Mais um dia bem molhado pelo Porto, e bem mais tempestuoso do que o de ontem, com períodos de chuva intensa puxada a vento e teto de nuvens muito baixo, a esconder os topos dos prédios mais altos aqui à volta. Um belo dia de inverno. Uma maravilha ver tanta água a cair, a encher as linhas de água e a tornar os nossos campos mais verdes, como muito bem se vê na bela foto que o @Aristocrata aqui colocou 

O acumulado do dia ficou-se pelos 16,51 mm. Neste momento a noite segue com 11,4ºC e 89% de HR. A mínima foi de 10,4ºC e a máxima de 11,8ºC.

O dia amanhã também será, eventualmente, memorável. Não tanto pela chuva, mas pelo nosso amigo Atlântico que vai fazer "birra"!  Daquelas boas para


----------



## guimeixen (31 Jan 2019 às 22:24)

Boa noite,

Dia bastante chuvoso.  Agora temos os primeiros aguaceiros do pós-frontal. À uma hora passou um forte. A partir do meio da madrugada pode ser que a trovoada faça uma visita.  Já lá vão 70 dias desde a última trovoada.


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Jan 2019 às 23:13)

Boa noite.

Efectivamente os aguaceiros já começaram, mas ainda incipientes (fracos).
O vento. Bem, quero o meu dinheiro de volta!!! ONDE ESTÁ O VENTO PROMETIDO?
Vento fraco de momento. Pá, isto não é inverno, não é nada! Porrada neles! 

O *acumulado do dia* está nos* 64,3 mm*. Nada mau!
O *acumulado mensal* está em *178,9 mm*, o que considerando a expectativa há uma semana é um excelente valor.

*Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 93%*​
Rio Eiriz hoje pelas 10h:






Rio Eiriz pelas 17.30, após mais cerca de 20 mm de precipitação:




10 metros para nascente:




Pelas 19h, na mesma zona, mas já sem luz para captar fotografia, o rio já tinha subido mais 10 cm e transbordado para o caminho rural (lateral direito) que se vê nas imagens de cima.



João Pedro disse:


> O dia amanhã também será, eventualmente, memorável. Não tanto pela chuva, mas pelo nosso amigo Atlântico que vai fazer "birra"! Daquelas boas para


Coloquem lá as máquinas em acção. Queremos muitas e boas imagens deste evento marítimo. O nosso Atlântico é espectacular!


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Jan 2019 às 23:57)

Aguaceiro forte


----------



## joselamego (1 Fev 2019 às 00:13)

Aguaceiros fortes 
Pressão a descer 997 hPa
85% hr
acumulados de 1,0 mm desde meia Noite 


Enviado do meu HUAWEI CAN-L11 através do Tapatalk


----------

